# Ritchey WCS Protocol wheels : compatibility Q.



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

I just bought a new pair of these lightweight and affordable clincher wheels to replace a pair I cracked in a cx race last week.

My new ones come w/ a "Dura Ace only" freehub body. I have Ultegra 10 cassettes. The new freehub body seems to have taller raised splines than the old ones and my Ultegra cassettes slide on just fine.... except for the back spacer ring. It is too small of a diameter to slide over the freehub body splines.

Is there a simple spacer swapout that can be done, or am I only able to use DA cassettes?


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, the spacer ring is only necessary for 8/9/10 hubs - ie. you don't need it for a 10s-only hub.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

That freehub is a 10 speed only, not DA only. And that spacer ring is for 8/9/10 freehubs so you will not need it. Your ultegra 10s will work just fine on that.


----------

